# Internet speed in Cairo



## wraith

Hi everyone!

a few questions on internet, if anyone could help, in particular with regards but New Cairo and Maadi:

1) what ISP do you have?
2) How much does it cost?
3) What is the contractual speed?
4) What is the _actual_ speed? Ideally if anyone has done a speedtest.net it would be very helpful.

Thank you in advance for any help!

Cheers


----------



## DeadGuy

wraith said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> a few questions on internet, if anyone could help, in particular with regards but New Cairo and Maadi:
> 
> 1) what ISP do you have?
> 2) How much does it cost?
> 3) What is the contractual speed?
> 4) What is the _actual_ speed? Ideally if anyone has done a speedtest.net it would be very helpful.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help!
> 
> Cheers



Hi there,


1)	what ISP do you have? 

I’m on “NileOnline”! But it’s not that good, it is the best one available in here for me since they almost do not allow other parties to collect my personal data when I browse specific websites, but I recommend Etisalat, many people will recommend TEData for you, but I think that Etisalat is the best one in the market at the moment.


2)	How much does it cost? 

You can check the prices on TEData website (:: TE Data ::), ISPs got a none spoken agreement in here, they’re almost offering same prices, there’s almost no noticeable difference between different ISPs’ prices, and of course you’d be looking for the unlimited packages, the limited ones are pain in the a$$, but though it’s called “Unlimited“ but what’s called “Fair usage policy” still running on it, hard to explain, but it’s all there in TEData’s website 


3)	What is the contractual speed?

Again, all in TEData website, and all other ISPs provides same packages.


4)	What is the actual speed? Ideally if anyone has done a speedtest.net it would be very helpful.

I always use speedtest.net, and I always get a real bad disappointment :S

For my connection (Supposed to be 2M):

Download goes between 0.12 and 0.50 Mb/s (The average value is 190 – 240 KB/s, and if you’re having a real good day it won’t exceed 300 KB/s if you’re using IDM)

Upload speed goes between 0.01 and 0.10 Mb/s (Can be a real slow painful process just to attach a file to an e-mail sometimes!!)

Ping goes between 200 and (Don’t panic!!) 1800 ms (Browsing can be really slow sometimes, specially if you’re downloading something, or streaming a video for example)

These were my personal results on Speedtest, but friends of mine who got different ISP get almost same results, it doesn’t really make any difference.


I do not live in Cairo, and I do not use internet that much while being in Cairo either, but in general, internet in here isn’t reliable, the main problem in here is the constant ups and downs, one minute you got a super nice services, the other minute you got a pain in the a$$ one (If you could see my line’s results, it varies in an unreasonable way!) And you never know when the status are gonna change! But usually it’s really good during the night (Late night, not just night), but not during summer though!

Good luck


----------



## wraith

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 1)	what ISP do you have?
> 
> I’m on “NileOnline”! But it’s not that good, it is the best one available in here for me since they almost do not allow other parties to collect my personal data when I browse specific websites, but I recommend Etisalat, many people will recommend TEData for you, but I think that Etisalat is the best one in the market at the moment.
> 
> 
> 2)	How much does it cost?
> 
> You can check the prices on TEData website (:: TE Data ::), ISPs got a none spoken agreement in here, they’re almost offering same prices, there’s almost no noticeable difference between different ISPs’ prices, and of course you’d be looking for the unlimited packages, the limited ones are pain in the a$$, but though it’s called “Unlimited“ but what’s called “Fair usage policy” still running on it, hard to explain, but it’s all there in TEData’s website
> 
> 
> 3)	What is the contractual speed?
> 
> Again, all in TEData website, and all other ISPs provides same packages.
> 
> 
> 4)	What is the actual speed? Ideally if anyone has done a speedtest.net it would be very helpful.
> 
> I always use speedtest.net, and I always get a real bad disappointment :S
> 
> For my connection (Supposed to be 2M):
> 
> Download goes between 0.12 and 0.50 Mb/s (The average value is 190 – 240 KB/s, and if you’re having a real good day it won’t exceed 300 KB/s if you’re using IDM)
> 
> Upload speed goes between 0.01 and 0.10 Mb/s (Can be a real slow painful process just to attach a file to an e-mail sometimes!!)
> 
> Ping goes between 200 and (Don’t panic!!) 1800 ms (Browsing can be really slow sometimes, specially if you’re downloading something, or streaming a video for example)
> 
> These were my personal results on Speedtest, but friends of mine who got different ISP get almost same results, it doesn’t really make any difference.
> 
> 
> I do not live in Cairo, and I do not use internet that much while being in Cairo either, but in general, internet in here isn’t reliable, the main problem in here is the constant ups and downs, one minute you got a super nice services, the other minute you got a pain in the a$$ one (If you could see my line’s results, it varies in an unreasonable way!) And you never know when the status are gonna change! But usually it’s really good during the night (Late night, not just night), but not during summer though!
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for your detailed (albeit scary!) reply.
I really hope that other ppl will give more encouraging news as I enjoy an occasional frag online but that is not going to happen anymore if that is the available speed over there :sad:
cheers


----------



## Sam

Hi,

I'm not in Cairo, but I'll put my two pennies anyway 

I use the Etisalat dongle, which costs me 149 le per month for unlimited download, and when I connect it says "connected at 7.2Mbps". Not sure what I really get though, but given I'm in Sharm it may well be different than Cairo, but I don't have problems.

Sam


----------



## GM1

we are living in Mohandeseen and are using Vodafone Internet at Home: Vodafone Internet at Home (ADSL)
We use the 1MB for LE133 a month. Our download/upload speed is most of the time as we paid for, no problems. We only have a problem with the limit of 40GB a month! The fair usage policy for the different speeds is: 
• 25 GB for 512 kbps speed, then speed drops to 128 Kbps Price is LE95
• 40 GB for 1 Mbps speed, then speed drops to 128 Kbps Price is LE133
• 60 GB for 2 Mbps speed, then speed drops to 128 Kbps Price is LE222
• 120 GB for 8 Mbps speed, then speed drops to 128 Kbps Price is LE599

A speed of 128Kbps is really slow!


----------



## canuck2010

We have etisalat Adsl Internet, 3.93MB down, .84MB up, supposed to be a 4MB connection, so its close. Ping ranges from good, to not so good. 

There are some problems with disconnecting during times of hot temperatures and power outages. The ADSL will lose contact with the server and it can take a day for the ISP to reset the connection. This has happened a few times, but at least the customer service seems to work efficiently. 

I have absolutely no idea how much it costs per month. Our landlord pays for it (well, its included in the rent), but he claims that because he has had the account for so long (carried over from another company that merged with etisalat) that he gets a special rate. Our connection stays fast even though we 'share' it with 2 other apartments. 

We're in Maadi, so maybe we're lucky to have clear phone lines (which is essential for adsl) to account for reliability and speed. I'm not questioning it, I'm just happy to have a fast connection! :clap2:


----------



## Leavingcairo

Hi

I have the following:

1) TE Data (they have a good website in english - u can find it via google)
2) I pay LE95 per month
3) 512 kbps unlimited download
4) 0.42 mb/s

Overall the service is very good, had some teething probs though as there was a 'break' in my line, which i fixed myself by following my telephone line out of my flat and making a new connection then taping it with insulation tape!


----------

